# Beauty is timeless



## Bobzinha

*Hi everybody!!!

How do you say "Beauty is timeless" in your language???

Please help me be romantic!! I'm in love!!!! haahahahaha!!! * 

*Thanks and kisses!!*


----------



## Elisa68

Italiano:
_La bellezza non ha età._


----------



## diegodbs

Spanish:

La belleza no tiene edad.


----------



## linguist786

This is tricky for *Hindi*.. I don't think there is a word for "timeless". I'd say something like:

खुबसुरती समय के बाहर है
(Khubsurti samya ke baahar hai)
(literally: beauty is beyond time)


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese:

A beleza não tem idade.

French:

La beauté n'a pas de l'âge.

And I'll try some Hungarian:

Nincs idõ a szépségnek.

Corrections please! (Különösen a magyar forditásom!)


----------



## Bobzinha

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Portuguese:
> 
> A beleza não tem idade.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Que tal: Beleza é atemporal?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Não sei... fica algo meio estranho dizer isso... acho que seria algo mais poético (?) dizer que ela não tem idade... assemelhando-se à tradução que foi feita em italiano e espanhol... e também à em francês que eu fiz.

Mas talvez "beauty is timeless" seja uma expressão inglesa que eu não conheça (ainda). ;-)


----------



## Pivra

Thai
ความสวย เป็นนิรันดร์

(kwam-suay pen- nirandr)

Lit: Beauty is forever

but if you want it to be translated literally then its:

ความสวย ไร้กาลเวลา มากำหนด
(kwam-suay rai-kala-wela ma-kamnod)


----------



## jester.

In German: Schönheit ist zeitlos.


----------



## cyanista

Russian:

Красота вечна. (lit. "Beauty is eternal")


----------



## Mutichou

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> French:
> 
> La beauté n'a pas de l'âge.



"La beauté n'a pas d'âge" is more correct.


----------



## Outsider

Bobzinha said:
			
		

> Que tal: Beleza é atemporal?


Eu diria antes "A beleza é intemporal". 
No entanto, a frase escrita pelo Ronan é mais poética.


----------



## Krümelmonster

j3st3r said:
			
		

> In German: Schönheit ist zeitlos.



That's the exact translation, you also often hear: "Wahre Schönheit kennt kein Alter."


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

"La bellesa no té edat"


----------



## badgrammar

Let me try again in Turkish...  corrections welcome! 

Güzeli zamansiz? 

Can't be right....



			
				Bobzinha said:
			
		

> *Hi everybody!!!
> 
> How do you say "Beauty is timeless" in your language???
> 
> Please help me be romantic!! I'm in love!!!! haahahahaha!!! *
> 
> *Thanks and kisses!!*


----------



## ukuca

Turkish: Güzellik ölümsüzdür
Güzellik = beauty
Ölümsüz = eternal


----------



## badgrammar

ÖlÜmsuz = without death...  But of course! Tesekkürler!


----------



## Dminor

Dutch: schoonheid is tijdloos.


----------



## elroy

What exactly is meant by "timeless" here?

I've noticed that some people understood is as "ageless." In that case the translation would be الجمال بلا عمر _(al-jamaalu bilaa 'umrin)_ in Arabic.

But if the meaning is that beauty is eternal (it will always be around), the translation would be الجمال خالد _(al-jamaalu khaalidun)_ or الجمال أبدي _(al-jamaalu abadiyyun)_.

And if you mean that beauty has always been around (beauty has no beginning), then the translation would be الجمال أزلي _(al-jamaalu azaliyyun)_.


----------



## Bobzinha

elroy said:
			
		

> What exactly is meant by "timeless" here?
> 
> I've noticed that some people understood is as "ageless." In that case the translation would be الجمال بلا عمر _(al-jamaalu bilaa 'umrin)_ in Arabic.
> 
> But if the meaning is that beauty is eternal (it will always be around), the translation would be الجمال خالد _(al-jamaalu khaalidun)_ or الجمال أبدي _(al-jamaalu abadiyyun)_.
> 
> And if you mean that beauty has always been around (beauty has no beginning), then the translation would be الجمال أزلي _(al-jamaalu azaliyyun)_.



Dear elroy,

Please take a look at this definition.


----------



## elroy

Bobzinha said:
			
		

> Dear elroy,
> 
> Please take a look at this definition.


Thank you; that's the definition I was familiar with.  I was just unsure as to which particular connotation of "timeless" you wished to convey.  It seems that you want all of them.  

In Arabic, I would propose الجمال أزلي وأبدي (_al-jamaalu azaliyyun wa abadiyyun_), which expresses both lack of origin and eternity - essentially, existence oustide the scope of time (timelessness!).


----------



## Whodunit

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> That's the exact translation, you also often hear: "Wahre Schönheit kennt kein Alter."


 
I would've said "(wahre) Schönheit vergeht nie", but I'm surprised about such a small number of Google hits.


----------



## ukuca

dear badgrammar, maybe that would be out of context but notice that
in general we use "zamansız" when we want to express something as inappropriate or unsuitible (an action, a statement, etc..)


----------



## mataripis

*TAGALOG:Ang tunay na Kagandaha'y hindi masusukat ng panahon. * de pa Dumaget: On matud di kasampatan ey eyen masokat ni pana-ohn. The word "beauty" does not fit when "timeless" is used in a sentence,so i add "tunay" that mean "real" or "Genuine". But the truth is, Beauty in this quote is 1.) godliness 2.) holiness 3.) Glory/  so when translated in poetic Tagalog= Ang marilag na kaluwalhatian ay di kailanman masusukat kahit ng tadhana.
*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we have a similar yet not identical saying:
«Η ομορφιά είναι διαχρονική»
i omorfi'a 'ine ðiaxroni'ci
something like
"beauty lasts through time (diachronic)"


----------



## A.O.T.

*In Ukrainian*: Краса вічна. (Krasa vichna.)


----------



## fercho_charming

That depends on the context, but I'm gonna try it: 

SPANISH:


Beauty is timeless = A la belleza no le pasa el tiempo

PD: Some days ago I heard something like this, but it's pretty informal, anyway, it is = "La belleza no tiene fecha de caducidad"


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: _Wagas ang kagandahan!  /* Ang ganda ay hindi lumilipas*_


----------

